# S&W M&P Shield 9mm break-in report



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Back Story: From early in March until mid June, I was hospitalized with a severe MSSA infection that had gotten into my heart, spinal column, and other places. My son in law found me on my bedroom floor after two days lying there. The hospital put me on 24/7 antibiotic for all those weeks. At one point I went into renal failure and almost gave up the ghost. Finally cured, I was so weak I couldn't pop a soap bubble without help and a three year old could have taken me out in a street fight. They admitted me into a nursing home for rehab but believed I'd not really make it out short term or at all. Long story short, I only needed six weeks and now go back every other day to use their trainers and gym facilities and am about as strong I've been in over twenty years. 

While in the hospital and rehab center, I rethought over my mortality and decided to begin distributing many of my toys like my boat, ATV and guns. I gave around 50 guns to mostly my son in law, son, grandson and brothers. Then watching events unfold on the TV in my room where cops and others were being shot up in active shooter situations and sniping, I realized I no longer owned a defense handgun as compact as I'd like. I knew my large PPC gun, my Bullseye 1911A or my Super Blackhawk hunting gun would really be a bit heavy for a very weak 65 year old, so researched online a home/carry/truck pistol and decided on the S&W M&P Shield 9mm. 

I started the 500 round break-in process early August and just finished today, shooting around 100 rounds. Everything was very stiff to begin with and I even needed a loader to load the magazines and strained to cycle the slide, but now it's just fine. I took it apart (more than just a field strip) and deburred a few parts and put a very light coating of good old RIG in and on it. 

I've got to say, this has got to be one of the most accurate and reliable handguns I think I've owned in the past 50 plus years. Out of a mixed batch of mostly American Eagle 115gr. FMJ and Yellow Dot 115gr. JHP, the gun had zero fails. No misfeeds, no stove pipes and no failure to ejects. Nothing, even including a few old reloads with cast bullets. And, this was during the break-in period where I can generally forgive a few failures, but this gun ate everything every time; hot or cold, clean or dirty. Needless to say, I'm quite impressed. Of course, your mileage may very, but I'm a very happy camper. 

Secondly, the darn thing is very accurate in my hands. I can generally keep it in the black at 20 feet to 25 yards using round bullseye targets when I'm really paying attention. That's saying a lot for a guy who has not shot competitively in over 15 years and fresh out of the healthcare system. I haven't even pig hunted in well over 12 years with any gun, much less a handgun. So, I'm on cloud nine with this new gun. I think, as far as I'm concerned, Smith hit a home run here or I was lucky to get a top notch specimen. Though I think the trigger is very good, I may have an Apex installed now. 

Anyway, I just wanted to pass on my experience with the Shield among friends and see if this copy is just good luck or if others have had similar experience with it. 

The above is purely my personal experience and opinion. Please excuse typos or at least poke fun at them. 

Craig


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I also own a Shield 9mm..... I agree it is a fine weapon..... Easy to shoot, nice trigger, very concealable......:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the shield. 

Glad your health improved . I really Enjoy your posts. 
Thank you 
:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I spent a lot of time with my Shield and I will agree with your assessment...after installing the Apex straight trigger kit and the Apex sear kit. Before that, I was disappointed, because my largish hands and long fingers were just not a good fit for the Shield trigger. The break was too far back for me to ever be able to shoot it without torquing it low left. The Apex kits moved the trigger break forward and eased the pull weight to a point that I now shoot it well - almost as well as the Springfield XDs .45 of the same size, that fit me perfectly right out of the box.

Being a 1911 fan, you will appreciate the Apex straight trigger, because it kind of vaguely resembles the feel of the 1911 trigger.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I own two Shields, both in 9mm, and neither have ever failed to do what they're designed to do... go bang when supposed to go bang. In my opinion, in this size category it is the best of the lot.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Congratulations on your recovery.

Thanks for the write up. It gives me hope that an old dog (me) can learn new tricks.
Keep strong and God bless.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Not yet ready for a SS9. The Shield is on my Radar. Thanks for the report. Hope all works well for you !


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks so much for the feedback and kind words. I do appreciate it. 

Take care, from rainy Florida. 

Craig


----------



## aimtrue (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry about your health issues. Hope you regain good health again quickly,

I too have had excellent results with the Shield 9. In fact, I have been so pleased with this fine pistol that I purchased a second one.

The Shield is a fine firearm but I have found that mine did take in a bit of break-in. Using various weights and bullet shapes of different brands, it took each of my two Shields almost 200 rounds each to operate smoothly and reliably.

The model is quite accurate. Both of mine print small patterns at the defensive distances I shoot (up to 15 yards). Beyond that range is also beyond the ability of my old eyes to clearly focus on small areas.

I also had a Shield 40. Great powerful pistol but for one with arthritic shoulders, the recoil was simply too sharp to endure during range sessions.

Again, I wish you well and may you have great success with your Shield.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

One of my Ranger friends has owned a Shield for several years its been a great gun for him, glad your enjoying the shooting sport. And glad you were able to beat back the health issues, good health is priceless!


----------



## skyrep (Aug 17, 2016)

The 9MM Shield was my first CCW. Great gun and fun to shoot. My wife has now taken it over.


----------



## Davidshine (Sep 5, 2016)

great


----------

